# command @ conquer generals



## killmsry (Sep 3, 2003)

i have installed the game and i have directx 9.0 and my videocard is ati radon 9700pro. my problem starts the 1st time i try to play the game it has an error that says " Directx Error: please make sure you have directx 8.1 or higher installed. Also verify that your video card meets minimum requierments."click ok. ea games tech support has not responded after 5 e-mails and live help didn't help they told me to send another e-mail i did and no please send me an e-mail to make sure i get the anwser. i have thealso updated to current patch and same problem. [email protected] 
response.


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

have you got5 the new catalyst drivers written for dx 9?


----------



## killmsry (Sep 3, 2003)

didn't help i have the drivers


----------



## Svenmonkey (Mar 29, 2003)

Make sure DirectX 9 installed properly. Click Start->Run, type "dxdiag," and look at the bottom of the System Information under the System tab.


----------



## USAF2W1E (Oct 10, 2003)

I have the Exact same problem. 

I tried to uninstall the game, reinstall it. I even reinstalled the drivers back to directx 7.0. Then I reinstalled 9.0b again and still the same error occured. Ive been in DXDiag all nite and it lists my system specs and says that I have 9.0b installed but when I do the Tests on it, for Directdraw, the small square as well as the big square moves slow, then fast, then slow, then it kinda skips a little. It never used to do that. With direct3d test, the whole computer reboots itself without letting you see the DirectX logo. 

Ive been trying all nite to dig for DirectX 8.1 again but i cant find one to download. 

Splinter Cell used to work with just 9.0 since 9.0 came with the game. But now that 9.0b is installed it does a "general error" box with no written cause.

I also have a Radeon 9700, By the way. I even tried reinstalling the Catalyst drivers.. still no progress.

If there is any way possible i can deal with this problem let me know.. I really need to play Generals


----------



## USAF2W1E (Oct 10, 2003)

Okay, I updated the current catalyst graphix drivers. Splinter Cell works like a charm now, yet C&C Generals is still complaining about not having 8.1 or higher and that i need to make sure my video card meets the requirements. 

I have a feeling this is gonna be a patch issue.


----------



## ctxxxtc (Nov 6, 2003)

I have been trying for the last week to remove that file and have been unable to. I have contacted pogo and they never reply. Is there anyone who can help me with this problem?


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

did you un install the old ones first


----------



## ctxxxtc (Nov 6, 2003)

The only thing that is on my computer at all is command and conquer generals Comanche strike by pogo.com. I try to remove it from objects file and all I get is fail to remove error. I was able to remove all of the other games but this one. I can't even update it. 
Thanks for helping.


----------



## LePouletNoir (Oct 23, 2004)

I too had the "Directx Error: please make sure you have directx 8.1 or higher installed. Also verify that your video card meets minimum requierments" problem. In my case I solved it by searching (Start Bar, Search, For Files and Folders) for the Command & Conquer "options.ini" file and deleting it. 

I think that I had the problem because I had originally installed the game when I had a different graphics card. Despite uninstalling the game and reinstalling it, the old C&C "options.ini" file was still on my computer.

Once deleted, the game worked fine. Hope this helps.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

use direct x 9c the end user runtime version or whatever it is. Thats the latest one and will work fine...i hope. It works on my sytem anyway. after u install dx uninstall generals and reinstall then it should work. Good luck.
Also just a note on generals...get zero hour...its a whole lot more fun and challenging.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

killmsry: what mobo you have?


----------

